# look what i just got for 40 bucks



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

got them at a junkyard today and theyre in pretty good shape....also the good thing is i can get the stock nx2k rotors for 9 bucks each at workhehe


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

care to hook any of us up?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Man that sucks, 
I got mine for $50 each and they are rusty as hell. Its not even the junk yards fault. They only had them for like 12 months. It was the previous owners. Its like they never washed the car in 10 years and thebrake dust just started eating...

Seth


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah i got lucky i guess theyre in REALLY good condition they were grimey and stuff but i cleaned em up a bit with some brakeparts cleaner....as soon as i get my rims im gonna throw em on


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol nice that out of that NX what was missing the the center console that i got pissed at?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

haha yeah thats the same one


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yo arsenal which junkyard did you go to? I need to go to one and pick a B14 apart. And good find man.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

it was VERY hard to find a Nx2000 in the millions of junkyards...but i belive its off of 908 or something arsenal will be able to direct you..i should have grabbed them while was down there


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

it was called rancho auto wrecking..the b14's they had were almost stripped..couldnt even find the visor i wanted..the ones down by brown field are good but also the ones on energy way offa main they got lots of b14's


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

looks like i need to hit the S.D. junk yards on my way back from Mexico (Going SE-L, crystal corners and headlight hunting).


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i passed up a b14 with the crystal clear headlights..someone had already taken the corners tho..still had that chrome grill too


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

awww man you should have grabbed those headlights, even if you didnt use em you could have sold em


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

when i went to one of the junk yards in chula vista a couple weeks ago there was a silver B14 se-r there , ... , i was about to take the skirts off it but 1 was cracked.

... maybe ill go back , if its still there it still has a lot of parts cause it just has front end damage... and just to let you SD guys know there is a red 98 se-r there for sale that runs , it just needs body work.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

ive seen that red SER..if i had $ i would buy it also at the all japanese place up the hill they have a few sr20de's laying around..i think i might have to pick one up well..maybe when i do my taxes in feb...oh the same day i got my calipers i got lucky and got the hookup on some B14 SER rims with almost new tires for 200 bucks!man i felt good that day.. and my car looks WAY better


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Damn... what the hell all the junkyards up here in NH are crap... you cannot get ANYTHING... (Note to self... movie out to CA) Lol.


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh yea BTW how many pistons are those calipers? 2? I need to convert my read drums to disc and get nicer roters and calipers up front.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

nah theyre single piston calipers..and also the junkyards are cool but living here costs a grip of $$$ im thinking about going out and looking for parts just to slang on herehehe


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

living here is expensive I swear I'd be doing ok anywhere else. I need to hit the junkyards though before the meet may go this week or in a couple weeks.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

lemme know when you go ill roll out...tho i usually only get tuesdays and sundays offhaha


----------

